# ceramic bio rings



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm gonna need a lot of material for my sump. Anyone know the best value in a bulk purchase of bio rings or better?

I've already got my wet/dry sorted with bio balls. Looking for the best for wet media.

Thanks kindly


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

I would go to King ed, cheapest place imo


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Hydroton clay balls from any hydroponic store. About $30 for 50 liters. They are inert, porous and cheap. 
Just rinse well and they're good to go.

If you want actual aquarium media, seachem pond matrix from amazon.com. Get it shipped to the border and pick it up. Half the price of what I could find it for locally.

Both of these only make sense if you need a LOT.

Otherwise, just j&l or king eds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have some Bio-star left - my guess about 40 pcs at $0.50 each.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I have Eheim Substrat Pro if you're interested.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

seachem matrix is great stuff.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree about Seachem Matrix... I bought a big 4L bucket of it from Ken's fish in the US for cheap (I think it's around $25 USD). Shipped it to Blaine and picked it up.. they have free shipping for orders over $75 and tax free, unless the border makes you pay (which is doubtful)


----------

